# Fishing east bay Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

If anyone wants to go I'll be leaving from tiki island each morning and heading to east bay if the weather and wind hold off if not west bay. Anyone who pitches in some gas money is welcome to come wading with artificials or drifting. Heading out in the morning I know it's short notice but the boat is open. Would love to fish with some of y'all just let me know. 

Thanks guys 
Grant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Message sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Great offer Bud. Wish I could make the trip with y'all. Good luck but don't catch em all.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

We'll see how it goes. Didn't do any good today probably because of the moon but you can't catch if you don't try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Big bay is a great fellow to fish with, very very knowledgeable and makes some fine fishing rods. If any of y'all get a chance to fish with him take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

*Fishing crew*

Hi Big Bay,
Would love to fish Sunday morning but I am not a wader!
I will pitch in for both gas and bait!
Give me a buzz if that works for you.
Thanks
Moe


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Man I don't know I've fished the last 4 days and tomorrow the wind is supposed to me more
Than it was today and I don't think I want to fight it and the bite hasn't been good for me I'm sorry buddy.

Tx pool guy aka Chris was a blast to fish with always fun having someone funny as hell to talk to on the boat. We gave it hell and caught a few fish. It was fun though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Not a problem. I fully understand. I would definitely take a break and chill on Sunday as well.
Give me a hawler next go around!
Cheers 
Moe


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Moetheman said:


> Not a problem. I fully understand. I would definitely take a break and chill on Sunday as well.
> 
> Give me a hawler next go around!
> 
> ...


Will do buddy. Pm me your cell number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Grant
Did go Sunday morning. Only word to describe today's action on the water, it SUCKED!
Here is my cell#
(713) 504-3665
Thanks
Mahmoud


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Haha that's makes sleeping in a lot better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Yup!!! 
Thanks


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Planning to be at the dikes tomorrow 
Anybody going?


----------



## Tikifishing (Jul 21, 2014)

If you ever want someone to fish with let me know. Heck, we can even take my boat. I went Friday morning and had limited results. Knew I should have gone to East Bay, but stayed in West. Neighbor on Tiki (Todd).


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey Todd,
Are you planning to get out tomorrow?
If yes, I will certainly split the gas and buy the bait and drinks.
Thanks 
Moe


----------



## Tikifishing (Jul 21, 2014)

Didn't make it today, and won't make it tomorrow. Hopefully next week some time. Will let you know.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Tikifishing said:


> Didn't make it today, and won't make it tomorrow. Hopefully next week some time. Will let you know.


Hey Todd! Didn't know you were on 2cool. I went out yesterday to east bay and caught a lot but most were small but a great day and found some wading in west. We'll have to go once I get back in town from college.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Tikifishing said:


> Didn't make it today, and won't make it tomorrow. Hopefully next week some time. Will let you know.


Thanks Todd,
I overslept as well so nothing lost nothing gained however, I hear no one else is catching boocoos of fish lately! I suppose we should blame it on the solar eclipse!
Give me a buzz if you plan to go next weekend 
Thanks 
Moe


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Moetheman said:


> Thanks Todd,
> 
> I overslept as well so nothing lost nothing gained however, I hear no one else is catching boocoos of fish lately! I suppose we should blame it on the solar eclipse!
> 
> ...


I caught boocoos yesterday all were small though and if we hadn't ran out of gas today I think we would've caught as many today but we still caught some. It was a gorgeous day on the water today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

